# guy and girl roommates, do they ever workout?



## AnnaDTX (May 17, 2006)

Geez, I have a guy roommate, and at first it was cool, i think of him as a bro.  I am TOTALLY not into him like "that" but it just dawned on my that he has been saying totally random stuff to me.  My friends say he is planting the "seed".  WHY, WHY???  i really, really thought it could be cool, but its not and I am SAD!!!  and get this, i caught him in my room, he took my DVD from the player . . . . it was on pause . . . HOW RUDE??? his excuse was that he was getting the iron . . . and coindecntly it was in the EXACT same spot!! 
had to VENTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Geez, I have a guy roommate, and at first it was cool, i think of him as a bro.  I am TOTALLY not into him like "that" but it just dawned on my that he has been saying totally random stuff to me.  My friends say he is planting the "seed".  WHY, WHY???  i really, really thought it could be cool, but its not and I am SAD!!!  and get this, i caught him in my room, he took my DVD from the player . . . . it was on pause . . . HOW RUDE??? his excuse was that he was getting the iron . . . and coindecntly it was in the EXACT same spot!!
> had to VENTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT




From my experiences it only works if the girl is fat and ugly. So you're shit out of luck Anna, sorry.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2006)

No, it won't work.  If you're around someone long enough, you'll develop a relationship (or at least some steamy sex).  It reminds me of a quote:



> If you hang around the barbershop long enough, you'll eventually get your hair cut.


----------



## BigDyl (May 17, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Geez, I have a guy roommate, and at first it was cool, i think of him as a bro.  I am TOTALLY not into him like "that" but it just dawned on my that he has been saying totally random stuff to me.  My friends say he is planting the "seed".  WHY, WHY???  i really, really thought it could be cool, but its not and I am SAD!!!  and get this, i caught him in my room, he took my DVD from the player . . . . it was on pause . . . HOW RUDE??? his excuse was that he was getting the iron . . . and coindecntly it was in the EXACT same spot!!
> had to VENTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT




There, there.  Come over here and give BigDyl a hug.  It's ok.


----------



## StickCity (May 17, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Geez, I have a guy roommate, and at first it was cool, i think of him as a bro.  I am TOTALLY not into him like "that" but it just dawned on my that he has been saying totally random stuff to me.  My friends say he is planting the "seed".  WHY, WHY???  i really, really thought it could be cool, but its not and I am SAD!!!  and get this, i caught him in my room, he took my DVD from the player . . . . it was on pause . . . HOW RUDE??? his excuse was that he was getting the iron . . . and coindecntly it was in the EXACT same spot!!
> had to VENTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



Why?  Men have been programmed to be attracted to women.  We can't go against Nature.  Why would expect a guy not to act that way?


----------



## bio-chem (May 17, 2006)

sorry. thats just how it is. unless your ugly or he is gay one of you will develop an attraction for the other, its just how life works. good luck. one of you needs to find a signifigant other so it will go away.  by one of you i mean him. because if it is you there will be contention between your boyfriend and him


----------



## StickCity (May 17, 2006)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> sorry. thats just how it is. unless your ugly or he is gay one of you will develop an attraction for the other, its just how life works. good luck. one of you needs to find a signifigant other so it will go away.  by one of you i mean him. because if it is you there will be contention between your boyfriend and him


lol... that would be ideal situation for a mid-day soap show.  Of course if her roommate was gay then it would be Will and Grace all over again *I hate that damn show*


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

My brother had a girl as a apartment mate and it went fine. Then again, there were 3 other people staying there too.


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2006)

Yes it works great, move him in and let us know how it is going a month or two from now.


----------



## mrmark (May 17, 2006)

I've had my share of good and bad roomates. 

If it's that bad, can you request a transfer?


----------



## BigDyl (May 17, 2006)

Anna reminds me of that girl off of Real World, Svetlana.  


Not that I've seen that show before or anything... Ok, it's all fufu's fault...


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Anna reminds me of that girl off of Real World, Svetlana.
> 
> 
> Not that I've seen that show before or anything... Ok, it's all fufu's fault...



lawlerskizzlesx2.6

Tuesday's at 10 pm! Last night's was a winner.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2006)

Anna, you must be the hottest little thing...

But you need to save yourself for me - 

I can't wait much longer BTW


----------



## MyK (May 17, 2006)

$29 says he's sniffing her panties!


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> $29 says he's sniffing her panties!


----------



## bio-chem (May 17, 2006)

why is it all girls think that "just be friends" is a good thing?  yet they realize when a guy says it, it means then we are not interested.  Anna i hate to say it, but you and most other girls that think you can just be friends have just done one of the worst things yo can do to a guy. in your mind you have mentally castrated him and put this guy into brother mode.  what guy honestly wants to be put in the category of "girlfriend" where you come home and discuss your dates with other guys with him?  unless he is gay its not a good idea


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 17, 2006)

Real World??? i havent seen that in like 10 years?????  he should know how I feel about him, he is my brother in laws best friend, he is like family.  at first it was cool, we did talk and watch tv, but then things got weird. i swear i almost walked in on him  . . . .  helping himself. it wasnt until after the stupid comments he was making that made me realize what he was doing. IDIOT! i guess I am just living in La-La Land.  guys and girls cant be roommates, I am just so uncomfortable being around him now.  its ok, the lease is up June 7th and its ADIOS . . . 

and i know its only natural to be attracted to someone and develop an attraction blah, blah, but CONTROL IT!!


----------



## MyK (May 17, 2006)

have you ever noticed any "items" in your room that have been moved??


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 17, 2006)

never paid atttention it . .  i noticed he used my scissors . . .  i am pretty sure he "snoops" around . . i just have that feeling and yesterday's incidence confirmed it. WEIRDO.


----------



## MyK (May 17, 2006)

I can guarantee he's all over all your stuff the second your out the door! he's reading your diary....all over your unmentionables ..... OMG, you dont think he tries them on do you??????


careful ANNA, you might have a real problem on your hands!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2006)

Tell him you're really a post operative tranny.


----------



## bio-chem (May 17, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Tell him you're really a post operative tranny.


that would only scare off some of the wierdos


----------



## JordanMang (May 17, 2006)

So wait, you're living with a guy and it's weird that you almost walked in on him helping himself out?  That comes with the territory.  But about the whole brother thing - the second a girl says she feels like I'm a "brother" it's time I stopped talking to her pretty much.  I mean I have female friends, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to smash with some of them.


----------



## Vieope (May 17, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> he took my DVD from the player . . . . it was on pause . . . HOW RUDE???


_You already sound like a married woman. _


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Real World??? i havent seen that in like 10 years???



You're missing out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2006)

At this point in the thread...


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 18, 2006)

It don't work, if both are goodlooking you'll bang, if the chick is ugly the dude will get wasted and bang her, if dude is ugly and chick is hot, he will be all cool for a little bit and then freak out and tell you that he's in love with you and try a bunch of lame pussy moves to win you over. 

It's a bad idea, why not just move in with a girl?


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 19, 2006)

it was just conveinant at the time . .I am only paying 200 month, nothing else.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> it was just conveinant at the time . .I am only paying 200 month, nothing else.



If you come down to AZ you can live with me for $100...

But, I am a man, I require sex...


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 19, 2006)

well it was nice of him to let me stay for barely nothing, but it just turned out to be weird.  

well stay tuned for more drama . . .  because my friends and I are looking for a house to rent this Sunday . . . their pics are below . . . .

elena and melissa
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v188/AnnaDTX24/p16.jpg

TJ  (the guy in the middle)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v188/AnnaDTX24/92070009.jpg


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> elena and melissa
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v188/AnnaDTX24/p16.jpg
> 
> TJ  (the guy in the middle)
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v188/AnnaDTX24/92070009.jpg



On second thought...

You cannot come live with me -


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 19, 2006)

i dont think we will have drama but who knows . . . .  we will have fun though because we are looking for houses inside the loop, where everything is happening . . . .


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i dont think we will have drama but who knows . . . .  we will have fun though because we are looking for houses inside the loop, where everything is happening . . . .




Is your real name svetlana?


----------



## skaterdude (May 19, 2006)

I used to have a girl roomate, i ended up fucking her like crazy and finding out she was crazy.

true story.


----------



## skaterdude (May 19, 2006)

I used to live inside the 610 loop in houston like 1 block from relight stadium. on holly holl, It was so ghetto!


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 19, 2006)

no, we are looking at the Midotown Area, near Allen Parkway, Memorial,Studement, Washiington . .  its awesome over there now . .  so much shit being built. real estate is BOOMING


----------



## Spud (May 19, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> well it was nice of him to let me stay for barely nothing, but it just turned out to be weird.
> 
> well stay tuned for more drama . . .  because my friends and I are looking for a house to rent this Sunday . . . their pics are below . . . .
> 
> ...




TJ looks like a pedophile.


Maybe if you sign up for Big Sisters or something, and bring a little kid home, he'll shift his attention away from you.


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 19, 2006)

thats a bad pic of TJ, he is hot


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> thats a bad pic of TJ, he is hot


None of the people in any of those pics are "hot"


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> thats a bad pic of TJ, he is hot




So, uh, when are we getting married?


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> well it was nice of him to let me stay for barely nothing, but it just turned out to be weird.
> 
> well stay tuned for more drama . . . because my friends and I are looking for a house to rent this Sunday . . . their pics are below . . . .
> 
> ...


 
ok anna i like you but i think you had to have known something was in his mind to let you stay for hardly anything. you can't really be that naive. and how did you almost walk in on him jerking off? i take it he's an adult male first of all second he's in an apartment you had to have known you'd create some erotic tension in guys jerk off some do it a lot ask crono it doesn't make him a weirdo. but the worst part is you are ready to rent another place w another guy "friend" ????? you need to take some responsibility here n not get yourself into situations that play out exactly how a moments serious thought would tell you they will. unless your real name is Bambi i guess.   don't bat your eyes at a guy you don't like for a break in rent n then treat him like he did something wrong just cuz he's human.


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

Hey Anna, can I be your room mate?  I promise I won't be human.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

wher is my pinocchio smiley when i need it. ^ liar. lol.


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> wher is my pinocchio smiley when i need it. ^ liar. lol.




I'm like pinocchio.  Except when I lie, my nose doesn't grow... something else does.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm like pinocchio. Except when I lie, my nose doesn't grow... something else does.


And you should be proud of those 5 1/2 inches


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And you should be proud of those 5 1/2 inches




Almost as proud as you are.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And you should be proud of those 5 1/2 inches


 
stop exaggerating.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

He just wanted BygDil to live up to his name...

Even though thats how he got his name...

When he drops his pants women go...   "Big Deal"


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He just wanted BygDil to live up to his name...
> 
> Even though thats how he got his name...
> 
> When he drops his pants women go "Big Deal"




True Story, except they go "Big Deal!"


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, except they go "Big Deal!"



So its _SO_ small, they actually get angry huh?

sorry -


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 20, 2006)

i am just naive i guess.  i just think he was doing a good thing buy giving me a break on rent.  and for the jerking off thing, i know its his place, but he was in the living room, on MY couches . . .  . save that for the bedroom!!! have some respect!!


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i am just naive i guess.  i just think he was doing a good thing buy giving me a break on rent.  and for the jerking off thing, i know its his place, but he was in the living room, on MY couches . . .  . save that for the bedroom!!! have some respect!!




Hey Anna, holler at me girl.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2006)

Beats me! I just trashed a 17 year friendship, and told my roommate to fuck off.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

re. anna's last post.

lol. that reminds me of manic saying he had a buddy that noone ever dared to sit on his couch. guys will spank it at the kitchen table if they think they can, pardon the pun, pull it off. if he thought you were sleeping or out n is careful with his messes i still don't see the big crime tho. n trust me all my just friends guys eventually get pissed when they find out i really mean _just_ friends. if you are attractive they have some desire to get in your pants or they are gay.


----------



## KelJu (May 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> re. anna's last post.
> 
> lol. that reminds me of manic saying he had a buddy that noone ever dared to sit on his couch. guys will spank it at the kitchen table if they think they can, pardon the pun, pull it off. if he thought you were sleeping or out n is careful with his messes i still don't see the big crime tho. n trust me all my just friends guys eventually get pissed when they find out i really mean _just_ friends. if you are attractive they have some desire to get in your pants or they are gay.



This is the 100% truth.


----------



## MyK (May 21, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i am just naive i guess.  i just think he was doing a good thing buy giving me a break on rent.  and for the jerking off thing, i know its his place, but he was in the living room, on MY couches . . .  . save that for the bedroom!!! have some respect!!



where do you like to masterbate?


----------

